# Coffee in Cheltenham - any suggestions?



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I'm in Cheltenham this week so any suggestions on where to get a decent brew would be appreciated. All the better if they are in the Montpellier area.

I have brought my own stuff with me, but always like to try new cafes, etc.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Unfortunately the one place that really knew what they were doing has closed, but in the absence of any other recommendation you could try Gusto in Montpellier Walk.

Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

The coffee van on the promenade


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

The Green Coffee machine opposite the train station. Have not visted yet. Looks nice. Let me know if you go

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Ah! saw this for the 1st time on Saturday driving up to Prestbury. Wife said it looks very nice from outside. The out laws live in St Marks, have to try it in the next couple of weeks! Must be the same guy who sells excellent coffee from a Piaggio van in the Promenade


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes it is. Not sure what it's like. Looks promising

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

See he's started selling his own 500g bean blend from his van, not sure if he roasts himself though!


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm sure I have read it's from a local roaster. Not sure who. Think it was on his facebook

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions. The green van on the promenade is near us so will check that out tomorrow. Not sure we'll get over to the new one at the station, but will report back if we do. 

The gusto is nearby too, but I do have my presso with me and so can always just use that if the offerings are not up to scratch.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Went to Coffee & Co today on Montpellier Terrace (I think). I really liked the decor and feel of the place, my muffin was lovely - not dry - and the coffee was not bad with the potential to be better. I ordered a latte and what looked like a 10 oz cup was produced, a conversation ensued where I asked how many shots were going in it. I was told one because the they said the coffee was strong (union beans). I was skeptical that this would be enough but went along with it. Anyway it needed two for my taste, but the milk was nice and sweet.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Tried Gusto today. Drinkable but that's about it. They use Illy which I'm not a fan of, but I didn't have time to go further up the road to see if I could get a cup with the proportions right at Coffee & Co.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Went back to coffee & co yesterday and got a take-away latte. Asked them to put it in my keep cup as I thought the smaller cup would sort out the ratios. In any case, the result wasn't good and I couldn't drink it. It tasted bitter and the milk wasn't done properly like it had been the time before. Shame. :-(


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably why i avoid coffee shops, reasonable coffee one day- terrible the next. Sometimes done by the same barista on how he can deal with busy periods under pressure. or most likely someone who does not know what they are doing


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

In Cheltenham right now there is a little 3 wheeler "green bean" machine with francino gear in the back, any good?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

yes, in the prom? mentioned earlier in the thread and has been a fixture for years.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

In fairness there was someone in training and the eventual latte took a while to get to me so this could explain some of it. I have walked past the green van, but not tried it yet. Since we are at the science festival, in the interests of science I will get my afternoon beverage from here and report back.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

At last we may have a proper coffee shop in Cheltenham. Haven't checked it out yet though.... http://www.gloucestershireecho.co.uk/Dad-54-redundant-Oberthur-Tewkesbury-uses-payout/story-27983661-detail/story.html#SHORB5PQu1WJGT6h.01


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

3 group opera, EK43 and decent pourover on the shelf + enthusiasm.

Wish him the best of luck in his venture and seek him out when in 'nam ( go so very rarely these days bit could be tempted now....  )

Thanks for the heads up Jonners

John


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

johnealey said:


> 3 group opera, EK43 and decent pourover on the shelf + enthusiasm.
> 
> Wish him the best of luck in his venture and seek him out when in 'nam ( go so very rarely these days bit could be tempted now....  )
> 
> ...


Visited this guy today. Place is lovely. Unfortunately he is burning the milk . Hopefully he will improve with time. Such a shame, because he has some serious kit.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

I visited on Tuesday. Cool little cafe, great set up. Was empty!

Without being a [email protected] It comes across as though hes jumped into the deep end. Some of the best kit, but doesnt know how to get the best out of it.

My flat white was under, and certainly over temp. Just didnt have the heart too say haha.

Had a long chat with him though about things related. Hope it goes well for him and i will certainly revisit next time im around


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

scottomus said:


> I visited on Tuesday. Cool little cafe, great set up. Was empty!
> 
> Without being a [email protected] It comes across as though hes jumped into the deep end. Some of the best kit, but doesnt know how to get the best out of it.
> 
> ...


Same here. I didn't want to say anything. I'm guessing extract supplied All the kit. They need to give him some more training for sure


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm heading to cheltenham for the bank holiday. Can anyone advise if things have things changed much, or are my choices limited to the coffee dispensary and the Scandinavian coffee pod? Anyone been to the coffee dispensary lately and seen if he's upped his game?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in The Coffee Dispensary in Cheltenham right now.

Very pleasant cafe. Extract coffees, and supping on a well made flattie.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

We probably only just missed each have other! I was in earlier and had the strangelove espresso which I was dubious about, but it came out sweet and tasty. Sat here again right now and I just had the Kenyan AA as syphon and Mrs had Rwandan as V60. Both really well done.

Overall I'd definitely recommend the coffee dispensary, well worth a visit.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I go in the Coffee Dispensary quite regularly and dink his espresso. I think the produce is really excellent, easily better than any competition in the area. I can't comment on the milk based drinks but have never had a shot anything short of delicious. I am quite a fussy bugger as well.

I can't figure out why Nero's over the road is so much busier when they sell such poor coffee. I guess it's all about branding. It can take 5 minutes to receive your drink in the Dispensary ( from ordering) which can be a tad inconvenient. Can't fault his espresso though.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Do we have any Cheltenham updates?


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@YerbaMate170 - Quick run down within the town centre:

Coffee Dispensary - Extract as House, various options for both Espresso and Filter (V60), used to do syphon, still have the kit

Scandinavian Coffee Pod - roast their own in the adjacent unit (Roaster now called Studio Roasters)

The Find - relatively recently opened - use James Gourmet beans - more focus of food/shared workspace - have a batch filter option


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Coffee Dispensary is easily the best in Cheltenham in my opinion. Nice fella as well.


----------

